# lifes ups and downs



## midnight (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a feeling this link has been posted before but if not have a look,, 


http://www.youtube.com/user/GrampianWarrior#p/a/f/1/mPBaqh3dcVM


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Whoever shot that did very well with the camera, as they would have been going up and down just as much as the vessel featured in the picture.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

It is hard to imagine what it was filmed from! Could a helicopter fly in such weather? If so, that might be the answer. Or maybe a telescopic lens from the shore, but the fact that it views the scene from various angles would tend to rule that out! 
Bob


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Filmed from another vessel stantions and a towing appear in the edges of the film.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Seen it before, it is heading into port. 'cueball44'


----------

